# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  More first impressions with MOD-t

## CMM83

I received my MOD-t yesterday and below are some first impressions/comments:

My unit made it through shipping fine.  Box looked in good shape and no cracks in acrylic shield or anything.  The un-boxing in general was very nice and how it was packaged was well thought out.  I had a positive experience pulling it out of the box.

Running through setup went pretty well, but I had a hiccup with the test print as initially I didn't have the PLA pushed into the extruder far enough so it started to go through the motion of printing without plastic coming out.  Setup has you work through the computer-based app and it wasn't initially clear to me that there were other controls through the web-based app (cancel a print for example).  

After that the test print went fine.  The calibration process seemed a little strange to me as someone else mentioned, the table gets driven back and forth in x-axis for a prolonged period of time (above and beyond the quick shuffle of the table for the unit to find the center).

I had designed a little battery cover for a postal scale my wife has and attempted to print that.  Main thing I found was that there didn't appear to be anyway to scale a part relative to some dimension.  I pulled my .stl file in and it came in very small, but all I could do was drag a slider bar to make the part bigger or smaller.  I printed the part for fun, but it came out small because I had no reference to scale it against.  

So far I feel like the hardware is pretty solid, but the support software is in need of improvements.  Hopefully they'll work on tools to scale a part to a dimension or else it won't be useful for much else beyond little desk trinkets.

Also, the store is pretty sparse right now and the parts there are not all that interesting (IMO).  There isn't even the "lion head hook", chess piece, or some parts that they have been showing on their promotional materials for some time now.

I'm pretty happy with the unit though.  I think they'll improve the software over time and the printer itself is impressive for the price point.

----------


## Duck

If it came in very small, you probably are modeling (or exported) your .STL file in inches.  Export it in Metric/SI units (millimetres) and try again.

----------


## CMM83

Thanks for the tip, I did model and export part in inches.  I'm out of town for a few days, but will try again when I get back Sunday.

----------


## CMM83

To follow up for others ...I made no other changes, just exported to  millimeters (to create .STL file) and scaling came out correct in New  Matter software.

----------

